# Reverse Osmosis for CRS tank



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking to start the CRS shrimp tank, I have most of the things I need except Reverse Osmosis and TDS meter. I found this reverse osmosis with a good discount and but not sure it is suitable for shrimp tank set up. 
Please advise.

http://www.wattscanada.ca/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=7604

Thanks,
Le


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

If you are going to have a single tank under 20 gallons using RO it is cheaper and easier to just buy water as you need it.


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

*RO*



darkangel66n said:


> If you are going to have a single tank under 20 gallons using RO it is cheaper and easier to just buy water as you need it.


Yes, I just want to go only one 25 gal tank for now but I can get this type of Reverse Osmosis with good discount from the supplier. But not sure this is good enough for the shrimp tank.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

You can buy RO water for $1.99 for 18 litres from Canadian Tire stores, just look in the water refilling stations usually at the front door. You purchase the container for $10 and just bring it in, rinse it and refill it. 
I use the Ultra-Plus with vitamin supplement in it, as RO has NO minerals, and you would need
to supply some form of mineral supplement for the CRS. 

ie: mineral rock, Salty Shrimp, Montmorillionite clay etc.

All that RO does is bring the PH down, but you can do that with specialized Bee shrimp soil. 
I have Bee soil from Aquainspiration and my PH in 8 gallon tank is always at 6.5.


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

*RO*



bettaforu said:


> You can buy RO water for $1.99 for 18 litres from Canadian Tire stores, just look in the water refilling stations usually at the front door. You purchase the container for $10 and just bring it in, rinse it and refill it.
> I use the Ultra-Plus with vitamin supplement in it, as RO has NO minerals, and you would need
> to supply some form of mineral supplement for the CRS.
> 
> ...


Thanks Anna,

I will go with Darangle66n and your recommendation for now unless I add more shrimp tanks near future .
Question is do i need to use the RO water to cycle the ADA soil or tap water?

Thanks,
Le


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

ADA is going to leech ammonia for about 3-4 weeks. At least mine did in a 20 gallon tank. Using RO will certainly give you a longer lifespan on the soil, but
because you can't put any shrimps in the tank until its cycled completely, tap water would suffice.

You can always do a 50% water change once its cycled with RO before putting the shrimps in...then just continue to top up with the RO and eventually the water will stay down around 6.5 or less.


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

*ro*



bettaforu said:


> ADA is going to leech ammonia for about 3-4 weeks. At least mine did in a 20 gallon tank. Using RO will certainly give you a longer lifespan on the soil, but
> because you can't put any shrimps in the tank until its cycled completely, tap water would suffice.
> 
> You can always do a 50% water change once its cycled with RO before putting the shrimps in...then just continue to top up with the RO and eventually the water will stay down around 6.5 or less.


Thanks again Anna and appreciate your help.


----------

